# DVR Causing Noise in AV Receiver Speakers



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a 612 DVR connected to an Onkyo TX-SR608 via HDMI. The AV receiver handles the video switching, and does so quite well.

When the 612 is switched to I get a constant, steady noise on the speakers. The sound does not get louder or softer, it stays the same. 
Disconnect the DVR from the AV receiver and the sound stops.

I have tried a new hdmi cable, changed to a component cable and digital audio cable. I isolated the DVR in a different electrical circuit,separate from the other audio equipment. No change.

I also turned off everything near the DVR to see it something else was giving off the offending signal but I was able to isolate it to the DVR.

I also disconnected the receiver and rebooted it. This kills the sound for about 2 minutes and then it starts again. 

I had this problem on and off with the DVR and my previous AV receiver I used. 

I have run out of ways to "fix" this problem. I am ready to call Dish but I thought I'd see if anyone thought I had missed something.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

It may be the proximity of the DVR to the audio receiver. I just encountered a similar problem with a new DVD player in the bedroom. I run audio through a switch so I can play CDs through a Bose radio or send DVD audio to the TV. Never had a problem with the old DVD player but the new one wiped out AM radio reception on the Bose even in standby mode. 

I found the solution was to seperate the DVD player and the Bose radio by a foot or more. Had to do some rearranging but everything works fine now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I assume you don't have an RF coax cable or a phone cable connected to the 612.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

BillJ said:


> It may be the proximity of the DVR to the audio receiver. I just encountered a similar problem with a new DVD player in the bedroom. I run audio through a switch so I can play CDs through a Bose radio or send DVD audio to the TV. Never had a problem with the old DVD player but the new one wiped out AM radio reception on the Bose even in standby mode.
> 
> I found the solution was to seperate the DVD player and the Bose radio by a foot or more. Had to do some rearranging but everything works fine now.


I will try this. Thanks.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I assume you don't have an RF coax cable or a phone cable connected to the 612.


Correct. Just the Dish line coming in and hdmi cable going out.

Thanks.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Moving didn't help. 

One thing I did notice.............the speaker noise ONLY occurs when watching a recorded program. Live programming does not cause any speaker noise.

One further note I should have added...the DVR has been unresponsive to the remote three times over the last week. Just plain won't work and then 15-20 minutes later it works fine. 

I called Dish..........and a new receiver is on the way. No hassle, no problem. Less than 5 minutes and done. A reminder to me that not all CSR's are the CSR's from hell.  

Bruce


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Replacing the receiver did not fix the problem.

The strange thing is that the sound only occurs when watching an HD recording. Watch live TV, watch a recorded SD program. No noise.

Instead of the Onkyo receiver handling the video, I ran the HDMI cable from the DVR to my Vizio TV. The TV has an optical audio out so I rant it to the receiver.

Same problem.

I changed the audio signal in the TV settings from Dolby to PCM and the noise goes away.

I am not sure what is at fault, the receiver or the DVR but I have exhausted every troubleshooting method I know. 

We have a Samsung Bluray Player, Squeezebox, Xbox 350, Roku Box and a PC Media Server hooked up to the AV receiver....all using digital connections. Only the DVR has a problem.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

brucegrr said:


> Moving didn't help.
> One thing I did notice.............the speaker noise ONLY occurs when watching a recorded program. Live programming does not cause any speaker noise.


That part is weird. You mentioned it happened on both the old receiver and the new receiver. You also mentioned that switching to PCM only is correcting the issue. It only affects HD programming on recordings (SD not affected/Live TV) Hmmm. It is entirely possible that something between the way the data is stored and the Dolby decoder on your receiver are not jiving. Is it possible to try it in another HDMI jack on the receiver (I doubt this will change anything but covering all the bases). Does it happen on the Bluray player when DD5.1 is selected instead of DTS HD (some dvd's are native to DTS HD but can be switched in setup to DD5.1)?



brucegrr said:


> One further note I should have added...the DVR has been unresponsive to the remote three times over the last week. Just plain won't work and then 15-20 minutes later it works fine.


This sounds like IR interference. Does it happen when TV is first turned on and then 20 minutes after it warms up its good? Might need UHF capable TV1 remote. Holler at me on this and I can handle it rather then putting you through the CSR bit. I would do this regardless of when it happens as I am almost 100% sure its the problem. Very common when the TV1 is a Samsung, Sony, Sharp, Toshiba, or Vizio.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Tony,

I eventually hooked my other 612 to the Onkyo receiver. Same problem. I did find a cure for it tho...I replaced the 612 with a 922. No more sound in the speakers. 

I also think you are right about the remote issue. If I wait 5-10 minutes the remote functions just fine.

Thanks for your help.

Bruce


----------

